# Week Long Show



## Tony (Nov 10, 2018)

I set this up today for a show that starts Monday and runs through Saturday. Pretty good deal, a local church puts this on and they run it all week. Everything has an individual tag with a scannable SKU. I have to "volunteer" 4 hours as a host next Saturday and donate 10% of sales, but it's a good show, I've done it for 4 years now. Tony

Reactions: Like 8 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow, that's a great looking set up Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 10, 2018)

Nice variety that should appeal to many. Let us know what sells the best. My best sellers this year were dyed fruit bowls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 10, 2018)

Cool array of products! You've been busy!!! Sure like your Texas cutting boards! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Nice variety that should appeal to many. Let's know what sells the best. My best sellers this year were dyed fruit bowls.



I wish I knew Karl. I've done this one 4 years and it's been different things every year, no telling. I've had good sales every year but I never know what the "hot thing" will be.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2018)

Looks good man. 

What are you using for the sku?


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good man.
> 
> What are you using for the sku?



They use a site called FlashConsign.com that you log into, input all the info and prices and it generates tags.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice looking display @Tony. I'm sure those Texas cutting boards will be a hit. Good Luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

